# Συγκεκριμένες δράσεις εναντίον της ακρίβειας



## Costas (Oct 25, 2008)

http://www.akribeia-stop.gr/


----------



## kostis57 (Oct 26, 2008)

Με ξενίζει και με ενοχλεί κι εμένα αυτή η ακατάσχετη χρήση της «δράσης» στον πληθυντικό αντί του «δραστηριότητες» ή «ενέργειες», απ’ την άλλη όμως δεν μπορώ να ισχυριστώ ότι η λέξη δεν έχει πληθυντικό.


----------

